# Pato al San Paolo. E' fatta



## admin (5 Febbraio 2014)

Alexandre Pato al San Paolo. Come riporta Gianluca Di Marzio, la trattativa con il Corinthians è ormai praticamente chiusa. Il papero si trasferirà al San Paolo in prestito in cambio di Jadson.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

meglio...speriamo che si riprende
al momento 90% rimane una pippa 10% esplode


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Febbraio 2014)

Speriamo so svegli li, ma dubito succederà, il fatto che vada in prestito 2 anni la dice lunga.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ci vogliono 2 stagioni senza guai fisici, anche giocando da schifo


Poi forse potrà tornare a far qualcosa di buono


----------



## pennyhill (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ganso e Pato nella stessa squadra.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ganso e Pato nella stessa squadra.



loro si che potevano diventare Zidane e Ronaldo...


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Febbraio 2014)

Mi fa quasi tenerezza Pato.
Un carriera completamente bruciata.
Con le qualità che aveva poteva tranquillamente essere tra i primi 10 giocatori più forti al mondo, diciamo anche tra i primi 5.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Febbraio 2014)

In serie A a partire dalla sua prima partita ci faceva vedere cose, quasi paragonabili a quello che faceva il suo connazionale Ronaldo con l'Inter. E' sempre un peccato vedere certi talenti fare questa fine, mi piange il cuore.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Febbraio 2014)

ormai è andato per il calcio che conta,addirittura pure un adriano obeso faceva la sua ***** figura nel brasilerao.Pato non ci riesce nemmeno in brasile...


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

qua può fare bene secondo me, al corinthians era chiuso da guerrero..


----------



## O Animal (6 Febbraio 2014)

Non è proprio fatta...

Il giocatore non ha chiesto di andare via ma la pressione dei tifosi è forte ed era già successo con Edilson nel 2000, con Tevez nel 2006 e con Roberto Carlos nel 2011 e quindi è probabile che il giocatore parta come i suoi predecessori...

Il presidente ha appena confermato la presenza dell'offerta del San Paolo ma ha detto che non è stata presa ancora alcuna decisione perché sul tavolo ci sono diverse offerte di prestito e pare che il San Paolo non voglia pagare l'ingaggio di Pato che perciò dovrebbe continuare ad accollarselo il Corinthians 

L'agente del giocatore, Gilmar Veloz, ha detto che c'è anche un interesse dello Zenit...

Intanto il Corinthians sta scendendo in campo contro il Bragantino e sia Pato che Douglas (praticamente già al Vasco) non sono stati convocati a causa delle imminenti uscite dal club... Domani forse sapremo qualcosa in più...

PS: al San Paolo c'è in grande forma Luis Fabiano...


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ci dono le firme. PAto al San Paolo


----------



## Denni90 (6 Febbraio 2014)

se fa la trottola in brasile vuol dire che è all ammazzacaffè


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2014)

Sarò cattiva ma godo per il Corinthians, cosi la prossima volta ci pensano a dire ehhh da noi tornerà quello di prima e sparare a 0 su di noi,comunque sul fatto che lo vogliano dar via in prestito per 2 anni la dice lunga, nei giorni scorso ho letto che i tifosi sono stufi sia per le sue prestazioni che per i suoi infortuni?? ultimamente non sono piu riuscita a seguirlo ma non credevo che avesse di nuovo problemi fisici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> meglio...speriamo che si riprende
> al momento 90% rimane una pippa 10% esplode


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>



ma come Splè tu parli sempre al presente, non puoi sapere cosa sarà tra 2 anni...potrebbe anche darsi al *****


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2014)

E ne cambierà ancora di squadre nei prossimi anni, è finito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma come Splè tu parli sempre al presente, non puoi sapere cosa sarà tra 2 anni...potrebbe anche darsi al *****


Pato è un giocatore finito... al presente. Essere finiti significa non poter fare alcunché in futuro per definizione, poi se vogliamo continuare a scrivere pAtInOmiooo6trppfrt prego.


----------



## Stex (6 Febbraio 2014)

robino al corinthias no?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pato è un giocatore finito... al presente.* Essere finiti significa non poter fare alcunché in futuro per definizione*, poi se vogliamo continuare a scrivere pAtInOmiooo6trppfrt prego.



con che coraggio scrivi ste cose...a 24 anni puoi sempre riprenderti...certo è moooolto moooolto difficile, ma c'è sempre una piccola speranza
perchè io scrivo ste cose? Siamo seri su


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *con che coraggio scrivi ste cose...a 24 anni puoi sempre riprenderti...certo è moooolto moooolto difficile, ma c'è sempre una piccola speranza*
> perchè io scrivo ste cose? Siamo seri su


In base a cosa potrebbe riprendersi? Basta essere un attimino realisti, non ci vuole la zingara per capire che Pato è stra finito. Non vuol dire niente che ha 24 anni, se sei finito lo sei a qualsiasi età.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In base a cosa potrebbe riprendersi? Basta essere un attimino realisti, non ci vuole la zingara per capire che Pato è stra finito. Non vuol dire niente che ha 24 anni, se sei finito lo sei a qualsiasi età.



ora ovvio che è finito, credo che non si riprenderà, ma mai dire mai
non è che devi sempre dirmi "non esploderà mai, è finito, ancora che speri in lui, pato patinho"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora ovvio che è finito, credo che non si riprenderà, ma mai dire mai
> *non è che devi sempre dirmi "non esploderà mai, è finito, ancora che speri in lui, pato patinho"*


Cerco di educarti


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Febbraio 2014)

Un giocatore finito già a 22/23 anni.
Mi fa anche tenerezza sinceramente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cerco di educarti



ahahah ma vava


----------



## The Ripper (6 Febbraio 2014)

Ormai l'ambiente era diventato troppo pericoloso per lui. Almeno lì può, almeno all'inizio giocare tranquillo. Ma ho letto che anche i tifosi del Sao Paolo non sono entusiasti.

Mi sa che c'avevamo visto quando (in pochi) dicevamo che Pato era finito.

altroché, Allegri stava per fare un capolavoro quando chiese di cederlo per prendere Tevez.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non è proprio fatta...
> 
> Il giocatore non ha chiesto di andare via ma la pressione dei tifosi è forte ed era già successo con Edilson nel 2000, con Tevez nel 2006 e con Roberto Carlos nel 2011 e quindi è probabile che il giocatore parta come i suoi predecessori...
> 
> ...



quindi Pato va a zappa?


----------



## O Animal (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi Pato va a zappa?



Esattamente anche perché non può giocare nel campionato paulista avendo giocato più di 3 partite col Corinthians perciò potrà debuttare solo nella Copa do Brasil il 12 Marzo e sperare che il San Paolo vada avanti nella competizione altrimenti non vedrà un campo da calcio fino all'inizio del Brasilerao a fine Aprile... 

Mi hanno fatto ridere le parole di Di Marzio che ha detto che Pato andrà al San Paolo per giocare il mondiale... Da qui al mondiale giocherà sì e no 5 partite... Nemmeno se fa 5 triplette Felipao lo porterà...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Mi fa quasi tenerezza Pato.
> Un carriera completamente bruciata.*
> Con le qualità che aveva poteva tranquillamente essere tra i primi 10 giocatori più forti al mondo, diciamo anche tra i primi 5.



Un pò anche a me. poi guardo il conto in banca, e ci ripenso.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> loro si che potevano diventare Zidane e Ronaldo...



E a breve dovrebbe arrivare anche Breno.


----------



## Sherlocked (6 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ormai l'ambiente era diventato troppo pericoloso per lui. Almeno lì può, almeno all'inizio giocare tranquillo. Ma ho letto che anche i tifosi del Sao Paolo non sono entusiasti.
> 
> Mi sa che c'avevamo visto quando (in pochi) dicevamo che Pato era finito.
> 
> altroché, Allegri stava per fare un capolavoro quando chiese di cederlo per prendere Tevez.




Allegri ????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Febbraio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> E a breve dovrebbe arrivare anche Breno.



e chi è?


----------



## pennyhill (6 Febbraio 2014)

Il piromane.


----------



## Serginho (7 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> altroché, Allegri stava per fare un capolavoro quando chiese di cederlo per prendere Tevez.



Io sapevo che quello pelato che fa mercato si chiamasse Galliani


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> altroché, Allegri stava per fare un capolavoro quando chiese di cederlo per prendere Tevez.



????


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *Galliani* stava per fare un capolavoro quando chiese di cederlo per prendere Tevez.



fixed


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ormai l'ambiente era diventato troppo pericoloso per lui. Almeno lì può, almeno all'inizio giocare tranquillo. Ma ho letto che anche i tifosi del Sao Paolo non sono entusiasti.
> 
> Mi sa che c'avevamo visto quando (in pochi) dicevamo che Pato era finito.
> 
> altroché, Allegri stava per fare un capolavoro quando chiese di cederlo per prendere Tevez.


Proprio Allegri...
Qualunque non fan del papero lo avrebbe venduto allora, ed il merito principale credo debba essere attribuito a Galliani.Purtoppo qualcuno più in alto disse di no.


----------



## DexMorgan (7 Febbraio 2014)

Spero in bene per lui. Giocatore per cui stravedevo e stravedo tutt'ora.


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ormai l'ambiente era diventato troppo pericoloso per lui. Almeno lì può, almeno all'inizio giocare tranquillo. Ma ho letto che anche i tifosi del Sao Paolo non sono entusiasti.
> 
> Mi sa che c'avevamo visto quando (in pochi) dicevamo che Pato era finito.
> 
> altroché, Allegri stava per fare un capolavoro quando chiese di cederlo per prendere Tevez.



Allegri ? Come mai dici allegri ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Febbraio 2014)

Infatti a pensare che se avessimo venduto sto cesso avremmo preso tevez e con molta probabilità ora saremmo con uno scudetto in più e un balotelli in meno


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Febbraio 2014)

ha superato anche le visite mediche (e già questa è un'impresa ).


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2014)

Dai, altro giro altro fallimento?


----------



## andre (12 Febbraio 2014)

E' dimagrito parecchio o sbaglio?


----------



## Jino (12 Febbraio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> E' dimagrito parecchio o sbaglio?



No, è Rogerio che te lo fa sembrare cosi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2014)

è stato presentato oggi
ecco cosa ha detto "*Sono al 100%*, al Corinthians, non ho giocato non per problemi fisici, ma perchè avevo compagni molto forti e il Mister ha fatto le sue scelte. Ora sono felice di giocare quì e *punto al Mondiale in Brasile*. Posso giocare prima punta o seconda punta, non importa, basta che gioco".


----------



## O Animal (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è stato presentato oggi
> ecco cosa ha detto "*Sono al 100%*, al Corinthians, non ho giocato non per problemi fisici, ma perchè avevo compagni molto forti e il Mister ha fatto le sue scelte. Ora sono felice di giocare quì e *punto al Mondiale in Brasile*. Posso giocare prima punta o seconda punta, non importa, basta che gioco".



Eh ma come già detto da qui al mondiale giocherà 4 partite, non vedo proprio come possa convincere Felipao, soprattutto dicendo che al Corithians c'erano giocatori più forti di lui che non sono nemmeno nel giro della nazionale... Guerrero è peruviano ma Romarinho, Emerson e Jadson non sono grandi fenomeni...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh ma come già detto da qui al mondiale giocherà 4 partite, non vedo proprio come possa convincere Felipao, soprattutto d*icendo che al Corithians c'erano giocatori più forti di lui che non sono nemmeno nel giro della nazionale*... Guerrero è peruviano ma Romarinho, Emerson e Jadson non sono grandi fenomeni...



infatti è incredibile questa cosa...per me non ci crede nemmeno lui al Mondiale...


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti è incredibile questa cosa...per me non ci crede nemmeno lui al Mondiale...



ahahah, ma quale Mondiale dai... Il pacchetto offensivo è già fatto: Neymar, Hulk, Fred, Bernard, Ronaldinho, Oscar, Taison, Lucas, Luiz Adriano, Derley, Ederson, Leandro Damiao, Willian.... L'attacco sarà scelto tra questi giocatori. 

Lucas-Oscar-Neymar
Hulk 
questi potrebbero essere i titolari
Willian, Bernard, Leandro Damiao, Ronaldinho, Fred ed Ederson i panchinari. IMHO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Patino amico mio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ahahah, ma quale Mondiale dai... Il pacchetto offensivo è già fatto: Neymar, Hulk, Fred, Bernard, Ronaldinho, Oscar, Taison, Lucas, Luiz Adriano, Derley, Ederson, Leandro Damiao, Willian.... L'attacco sarà scelto tra questi giocatori.
> 
> Lucas-Oscar-Neymar
> Hulk
> ...



io ti avverto, robinho al 99 per cento va ai mondiali, ronaldinho non credo verra convocato..


----------



## Snake (19 Febbraio 2014)

ma non dice più "sono qui per fare il mio lavoro"?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> ma non dice più "sono qui per fare il mio lavoro"?



"Vojo fare il mio mejo, fare il mio jogo"


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *io ti avverto, robinho al 99 per cento va ai mondiali*, ronaldinho non credo verra convocato..


Non avevo dubbi su questa affermazione da parte tua...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non avevo dubbi su questa affermazione da parte tua...



vedrai..anche hernanes dovrebbe rientrare sicuramente


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vedrai..anche hernanes dovrebbe rientrare sicuramente



beh si, hernanes ci credo. Robi Robinho non vedo proprio in che modo. Il CT mi sembra che nelle scelte sia stato chiaro.
Se porta Robinho è solo come mascotte essendo il mondiale in Brasile: ridicolizzare Robinho in questo modo sarebbe davvero divertente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh si, hernanes ci credo. Robi Robinho non vedo proprio in che modo. Il CT mi sembra che nelle scelte sia stato chiaro.
> Se porta Robinho è solo come mascotte essendo il mondiale in Brasile: ridicolizzare Robinho in questo modo sarebbe davvero divertente.



lascia stare che con loro non gioca poi cosi male..


----------



## The Ripper (19 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lascia stare che con loro non gioca poi cosi male..



Bah. Ha disputato 2 amichevoli a novembre 2013, e non vedeva la nazionale da 2 anni (dalla coppa america 2011)
credo le le gerarchie siano chiare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bah. Ha disputato 2 amichevoli a novembre 2013, e non vedeva la nazionale da 2 anni (dalla coppa america 2011)
> credo le le gerarchie siano chiare.



deve portare un giocatore di esperienza tra kaka pato ronaldinho e lui, credo porterà lui, al momento è in vantaggio, anche perchè è stato provato in quelle due amichevoli..


----------

